# Play Go Viral! A 5-minute game that helps protect you against COVID-19 misinformation



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 17, 2021)

Play the game and learn how facts are manipulated and misrepresented on Social media platforms. It's just for fun, there are no consequences involved.

Here is the link to the game - *https://www.goviralgame.com/books/go-viral/ * I scored over 18,000. How will you fare at Going Viral!


----------

